# Angry Charles + The Abyss



## yanivt (Feb 5, 2019)

Two great circuits just finished.
Angry Charles V3, OD/Dist:









The Abyss vibe (based on EQD The Depths):


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 5, 2019)

Love the EQD The Depths - neat build!  I built mine on veroboard (didn't know our friend at PedalPCB had this PCB) - bit of a challenge to build from scratch on vero, but a very rewarding build, and it turned out well.  I'm a sucker for vibes and phasers - this one has a permanent place on my board.


----------



## yanivt (Feb 5, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Love the EQD The Depths - neat build!  I built mine on veroboard (didn't know our friend at PedalPCB had this PCB) - bit of a challenge to build from scratch on vero, but a very rewarding build, and it turned out well.  I'm a sucker for vibes and phasers - this one has a permanent place on my board.


Thanks!
If you like good vibes  I also recommend the Harbinger One by Madbean. Try it, you will not be disappointed. It cannot be done on vero though...


----------



## zgrav (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice builds, and I am also a phaser fan who finished a Harbinger One build late last year.  How do you think the Abyss sounds in comparison to the H1?


----------



## yanivt (Feb 5, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Nice builds, and I am also a phaser fan who finished a Harbinger One build late last year.  How do you think the Abyss sounds in comparison to the H1?


Thanks!
To my ears the H1 sounds warmer and fuller. I favor it over the Abyss.
Can be partially due to it being lamp driven rather than Led.
This is why I have a pedalpcb Photon Vibe board already, which is also lamp driven.
Once I build it, will compare the 3


----------



## zgrav (Feb 5, 2019)

I imagine the response of the bulb as it dims and brightens is different from the LED flashing, and it seems like that would change how the sounds are filtered by the LDRs.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Feb 5, 2019)

What made you choose the tantalums over electrolytic?  The molex/pin header is a nice touch. I always like seeing peoples' build choices.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 5, 2019)

yanivt said:


> Thanks!
> If you like good vibes  I also recommend the Harbinger One by Madbean. Try it, you will not be disappointed. It cannot be done on vero though...



There is now the Harbinger 2, that is built in a Wah enclosure. I am working on it now.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm looking forward to seeing some demo vids for the new H2 pedal.


----------



## yanivt (Feb 6, 2019)

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> What made you choose the tantalums over electrolytic?  The molex/pin header is a nice touch. I always like seeing peoples' build choices.


Thanks.
Just coincidence. My Tantalums are stored in the same bag as the Electros and the first baggie that stood out was the 2.2UF tantalums. So I had to use them


----------



## tim (Mar 30, 2019)

do you have a part number for the molex plugs, those are killer!!! or where to get um?


----------



## yanivt (Mar 31, 2019)

tim said:


> do you have a part number for the molex plugs, those are killer!!! or where to get um?


These are Dupont connectors.
Can be found on eBay or:








						Crimp Connector Housing 2.54MM 1 Pins
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				












						Save time Easy Ordering Page for Ceramic Disc Capacitors
					

Click Here




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




I also use a crimp tool like this:





						IWISS SN-28B Crimping Tool for AWG28-18 Dupont Pins - - Amazon.com
					

IWISS SN-28B Crimping Tool for AWG28-18 Dupont Pins - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com
				




Cheers!


----------

